#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Pipeline or Flow Assurance Engineering

## sean77

Hello all,



I have a Mechanical Engineering background. Judging from the current development in deepwater exploration, i reckon that subsea engineering will be a hot prospect in the next few years. 

I'm currently thinking of applying for a job as either Pipeline Engineer or Flow Assurance Engineer. Therefore, I would like to ask my engineering brothers here which one between the two has better prospect in terms of remuneration and job opportunities? Is Pipeline Eng. better or Flow Assurance better?

Or is it safer to stick to more common jobs like Piping Engineer???

I would appreciate if any seniors here can enlighten me and give my some guidance.

Thank you very much.

Cheers,
Sean77See More: Pipeline or Flow Assurance Engineering

----------


## thaihy

Mechanical engineer ------> pipeline job is ok
Chemical engineering -----> Flow assurance job

----------


## sean77

Thank you for your reply...

Hmm, because i was told that Mechanical background can work as Flow Assurance engineer as well..

Do you think it's not good for Mechanical Engineer to do flow assurance?? 

Actually, the reason i have Flow Assurance in mind is because i plan to do a Masters in Petroleum Eng in the future and go to the Petroleum side. I thought Flow Assurance is more related to the Petroleum side and that's why i'm interested in it.

Please correct me if my thinking is wrong.

Thank you again.

Cheers.

----------


## sathyanril

Hi Sean...

Nice to meet u.. I am sathyan (chem eng) working for Subsea operations and as a flow assurance engineer...

To my knowledge.. Flow assurance is a Hot cake in today's market provided u know OLGA and Pipesim....

If u want to work as subsea engineer, u would be basically involved in construction jobs... 

For further queries u can mail me.. to sathyanril1@gmail.com

----------


## sean77

Hi Sathyan,

Many thanks for you reply..yea, that was what i thought as well.

I will send you a personal message as i have many queries regarding this interesting field.

Thank you.

Kind regards,
Sean

----------


## sean77

Hello Sathyan,

First of all, since i'm from a Mechanical Engineering background, people have been telling me to go into the main fields of Mechanical such as Static (Piping, Pressure Vessels etc) and Rotating (Turbines, Pump ,Compressors). However, I find that although there many jobs for these fields, i believe the market is too saturated as many people are going into these fields.

I see the future in subsea engineering. The questions i would like to ask are as follows:

1. First of all, can a Mechanical Engineer work as Flow Assurance engineer? Will my educational background be a limiting factor to how far i can achieve in FA? i have seen job advertisements for FA engineers stating requirement as Mechanical/Chemical/Petroleum.

2. I learnt that there are two different sides of Flow Assurance engineering. There are FA engineers in consultants/EPC contractors which deal with subsea pipeline construction such as TECHNIP etc. On the other hand, there are also FA engineers in upstream service companies such as Schlumberger, SPT Group etc. Are they all the same?

3. Are there many jobs for FA engineers as compared to other fields like pipeline/piping?

4. Lastly, is it advisable for a Mechanical Engineer to go into FA engineering instead of the main Mechanical field??

Thank you very much for taking time to guide me on this.

Cheers,
Sean

----------


## sathyanril

Hi sean...

I thought replying in the forum will help others also...


Firstly,, my personal feeling is tht  you being from mechanical background, it may not be good to concentrate on FA.. as it deals with all process/petroleum related...

But I have seen guys with mechanical background working on simulation... building models and running simulations in OLGA, pipesim,, etc...

It would be a excellent choice for you to choose subsea as it mostly(98%) related to mechanical engineering..

Subsea engineering deals with subsea/ROV tooling,  installation of subsea structures, pipelines,  fixing of seals, etc...

If you go into design side of subsea also, you have a wide opportunity... 

Flow assurance deals with , Hydrate formation, waxing, slugs, study on pressure, temperature data, well performance analysis, etc...

Further any details... pls post your query...

----------


## sean77

Thanks for the reply sathyanril.....

Hmm, looks like I'll have to go into Subsea Engineering based on your comments



Thanks alot

----------


## melvin_magbanua

Most of the companies working on sybsea pipeline employ engineers with at least 3 years experience in on-shore pipeline and train them.

Flow assurance engineer normally depends on the company you are working with.  Pipeline facility operators normally have their pipeline engineers work on checking with pieline flow assurance.  Consulting firms has an engineer working separately on pipeline and flow assurance.

Like me, I worked before with "Chevron" with one of their business unit in the meddle east and I worked on the same pipeline and flow assurance.  I visited an EPC COMPANY they have separate engineeres working on pipeline and flow assurance.

----------


## Roseladay123

I'm glad this thread is made where I can gain a lot of useful and informative input.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - simulation assurance vie ! Les sites de simulation assurance vie**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sean77

Yea, it's very true...i'm currently working as a Subsea Pipeline Engineer in an engineering consultant firm. They have Pipeline Engineers for pipeline design and Flow Assurance Engineer doing flow assurance analysis.

I would say both are rare or "niche" skillpool as you don't find many of them around. However, bear in mind that Flow Assurance Engineer is even more rare or specialized and it's like hot cake once you know the stuff. I think FA Engineers are people that the company will retain no matter how much $$ it takes! No joke...

----------


## sean77

By the way, melvin_magbanua ...are you a pipeline engineer?? Are you working for a consultant, installation contractor or operator?

Do you what it's like to work for installation companies like Saipem? I heard they are a good place to work....

----------


## abbas_naz

Melvin,
I am trying to establish contacts in Chevron, especially in the Asia BUs, for possible jobs. Any chance you can please help me out with some leads? My email is as follows if you would care to make drop me a note on this theme: Abbas_Naz@hotmail.com.

Many thanks.



NazSee More: Pipeline or Flow Assurance Engineering

----------


## studentlesha

Hello everybody!
I am from Russia
Do you have books about  pipeline construction???
Please help!

----------


## melvin_magbanua

vist this link and start downloading the book you are interested in.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Goodluck

Melvin

----------


## indexgainer

Dear Mr sathyan,
                      As a chemical engineer with safety diploma. presently working as safety engineer in an technical constuction co.. what role can I play for the safety of subsea construction activities.. I have send a mail to your id asking u to clear few points.please clarify.
     Thanks in advance
B.SELVAKUMARAN. B.Tech., (Chemical Engg) D.S.C.I.,

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

